# Greetings and salutations!



## Irish (Mar 21, 2008)

Righto then, I suppose I should start this off with the fact that I am technically _not _Irish. My username just represents my love for Ireland. I do in fact have much Irish heritage and blood, including Scottish (which I have also loved since a little kid), Welsh, English, German, etc. I love everything Celtic and dream of visiting Ireland and Scotland, perhaps even living in the former.

Next on the list about myself... I write. A lot. The fact that I'm here probably echoes that already, though.  I write primarily fantasy of all sorts, but I enjoy young adult fantasy the most. Fantasy has always interested me, and I think that it's one of those great little spices of life. I want to write YA fantasy professionally someday, whenever that may be.

To put the rest in a nutshell: I am an avid movie nut, I love spending time with my friends and family, I love to read (mostly fiction), I am a non-denominational Christian, I love to laugh and makes others laugh, and I love to talk about deep subjects.

So...yeah. I think that's it, really. I'll see you around the forums.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Mar 21, 2008)

bonjour & welcome.


----------



## A-L (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nickie (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello to you, Irish, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello Irish and welcome to the forums


----------



## Sam (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum from a _real _Irish person, lol. 

Sam.


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------

